# Pardner Protector



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

So, I'm trying to help my dad shop for a shotgun, pretty much just for HD. He's budget minded, but is somewhat of a 870 purist, like me. He saw an ad for the H&R/New England Pardner Pump Protector - pretty awesome price, really. 

So, does anyone have experience with these? Are they pretty reliable and well made, or a cheap knockoff? I know their break-barrel guns are supposed to be great, but I know nothing about their pumps.

Thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If he likes the 870, then why doesn't he just buy an 870? They're not very expensive, especially if you buy used. That's what I would do.

-Jeff-


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Mostly because they're on sale for about half price right now! Personally, I'm holding out for an 870, possibly a police trade-in, but if it's a decent gun, you can't argue with the price.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The only H&R I have is a Tamer in .410. It can be used as a back up for me in a HD situation as i's also the only shotgun I own. Love it BTW.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd blow a little extra money on a used 870. Best pump out there, and no question as to its reliability or durability. I have a Winchester 1300 in my closet, but only because I got it for the right price - free!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Nevermind...I talked him into getting an 870...I think we go get it tomorrow. :mrgreen:


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

The Pardner is a 870 knock off. All the aftermarket stuff for an 870 will fit it. Friend of mine bought one for his kid to hunt with. Seems like a nice little gun.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

i would like to see a review on that gun


----------

